# Perth Royal Show



## Bogan333 (4/9/12)

G'day All, this is going to be my first time I will enter my AG beers in the show. I don't expect to get a placing but just to get a honest a pinion on my AG attempt. What should I expect and the process?.


----------



## amiddler (4/9/12)

I just read all of the info about the show. $20 per entry? Is this common for many competitions? It sounds steep to me. $20 to register then $5 per beer would turn out OK because I am the sort of person to enter 3 or 4 beers.

Just my opinion, Drewy.


----------



## keifer33 (4/9/12)

PRBS has always had a steeper price attached to it than others. Dont forget the state comps close next week and have a reasonable price attached.

http://wasabc.org/


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (5/9/12)

I understand Perth royal show entry entitles you to a big tasting session afterwards that is well worth the cost.


----------



## bum (5/9/12)

Plus you get to compete with (AND POSSIBLY MEET!!!) speedie.

Good luck in both cases to all.


----------



## Superoo (5/9/12)

bum said:


> Plus you get to compete with (AND POSSIBLY MEET!!!) speedie.



Those were the days...
I think he's overseas at the international troll awards, luck bugger nominated in every category. 
Bloody entertaining sometimes though. 
Sorry to sidetrack the thread.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/9/12)

bum said:


> Plus you get to compete with (AND POSSIBLY MEET!!!) speedie.
> 
> Good luck in both cases to all.


Speedie was there year before last !
The after comp tasting is the main reason that a lot of people enter  
Nev


----------



## bum (5/9/12)

He claims (and I have no reason to doubt him) to place pretty much every year at the Perth Show.

*insert joke about the Creatures Great And Small Pavilion*


----------



## Bogan333 (10/10/12)

*Not long now*
Judging will commence on Monday 5 November to Wednesday 7 November 2012
Awards Presentation Dinner at the Parmelia Hilton on Friday 9 November 2012 6.30pm
Exhitors Tasting at the Wattle Room Claremont Show grounds on Saturday 10 November 2012 2.00pm to 4.00pm

This is going to be my first time I will enter my AG beers in the show. So looking forward to it.

Good luck to everyone who has entered.


----------



## Bogan333 (26/10/12)

Is any one going to the Perth Royal Beer Show?


----------



## dent (30/10/12)

Since Nev is out of town I'm gonna have to take my bottles in myself.. <_< 

So I guess if anyone else wants me to take theirs in they can drop them off tomorrow in Bassendean if it is any more convenient. So long as it isn't 30kg of bottles.


----------



## Doogiechap (5/11/12)

georgecopley said:


> Is any one going to the Perth Royal Beer Show?



I'm going  

and....

If anyone has a spare ticket for a good mate of mine I would be most appreciative  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## BrewJapan (7/11/12)

Doogiechap said:


> I'm going
> 
> and....
> 
> ...



I have an extra. Check your PM.


----------



## Doogiechap (7/11/12)

JapanBrewer said:


> I have an extra. Check your PM.


Legend !!!!!!
Thanks bloke !!!!


----------



## sinkas (12/11/12)

I went along,
and had a great time ,
the event is still terribly run, with hideous catering
but at tleast this time, they separated the draght and bottle areas,
highlights were:
Vale DRK on draught, definitly not the same as in the bottle, a very good BLack IPA
Billabong wheat, which was beer of show, very good, surprised 
The Monk CHief, IPA< very nice
Old brewery Tomahaw=wk BW, very very good


NIce tomeet up with NME, beer hat man doogiechap, pistolpatch, and Japan brewer


----------



## lukasfab (12/11/12)

Vale Dark was great :beerbang:

a clone would be nice if anyone has one B)


----------



## Bogan333 (12/11/12)

TROPHIES - AMATEUR SECTION
S017:THE T.W.O.C TROPHY FOR BEST LAGER	Maltmans (Maltmans Dark Lager)
S018:THE BREWMART TROPHY FOR BEST ALE	Aaron Greengrass (Belgian Golden Strong Ale)
S019:THE BEER AND BEEF CLUB OF PERTH TROPHY FOR BEST STOUT	Jeremy Sambrooks (Rapid Fire Imperial Stout)
S020:THE BEER AND BREWER MAGAZINE TROPHY FOR BEST REDUCED ALCOHOL	Jeremy Sambrooks (Rapid Fire 70/-)
S021:THE DELIVERANCE TROPHY FOR BEST WHEAT BEER	Terry Weaver (Wisenheimer)


AMATEUR SECTION
011A:Lager - Australian Style Lager.	Silver- Ron Sullivan (Rons Lager)
011B:Lager - European Style Lager.	Bronze- South of the River Brewing Bunch (Drinking Lager)
011C:Lager - Pilsener.	Silver- Sigi Jekabsons (Czech Pils)
Bronze- South of the River Brewing Bunch (Simo)
Bronze- The Batch Brewhouse (Illz Pils)
011D:Lager - Dark Lager.	Gold- Maltmans (Maltmans Dark Lager)
Silver- Patrick Hollingdale (Schwarzbier)
Bronze- Steven Herring (Whistle in the Dark)
011E:Lager - Other.	Silver- Patrick Hollingdale (Dortmunder)
Silver- Patrick Hollingdale (Munich Helles)
Bronze- South of the River Brewing Bunch (Smoked Marzen)
Bronze- Jason Marais (Marzen)
Bronze- Damien Bussemaker (Steiner Bock)
*012A:Ale - Australian Style Pale Ale.	Bronze- George Copley (Pale Ale Australian)*
012B:Ale - European Style Pale Ale.	Gold- Aaron Greengrass (Belgian Golden Strong Ale)
Silver- Ron Sullivan (Rons Bitter Ale)
012C:Ale - American Style Pale Ale.	Silver- Ashley and Ben (Sorachi Ace Rye Ale)
Silver- Adam Kidd (Adam APA)
Bronze- The Batch Brewhouse (Inji Pale)
012D:Ale - Indian Pale Ale.	Silver- Ron Sullivan (Rons IPA)
Bronze- Mike Snow (Thirsty Dingo)
Bronze- John McWilliams (American IPA )
*012E:Ale - Amber Ale.* Silver- Neville Horner (Bassalt)
*Bronze- George Copley (Amber Ale)*
Bronze- John Bird (BCB)
012F:Ale - Dark Ale, e.g. English Style Dark Mild.	Gold- Simon Innes (American Brown)
Gold- Ron Sullivan (Rons Dark Ale)
Silver- Josh Masters (American Brown Ale)
012G:Ale - Hybrid Ale, e.g. smoked, wood aged, fruit or vegetable, herb or spice.	Silver- Jeremy Sambrooks (Pumpkin Spice Ale)
Silver- Jason Marais (Pumpkin Ale)
Bronze- Jeremy Sambrooks (Tafelblond)
Bronze- Patrick Hollingdale (Blonde Ale)
012H:Ale - Other.	Silver- South of the River Brewing Bunch (Wicked Ale)
Silver- Neal Matulich (4B)
Silver- Sigi Jekabsons (Zig / Gryphon - Cherry Brett)
Bronze- The Batch Brewhouse (Kuttbak Kolsch)
Bronze- Maltmans (Maltmans Irish Red Ale)
Bronze- South of the River Brewing Bunch (RAPA)
013A:Stout - Dry.	Silver- Ron Sullivan (Rons Stout)
013B:Stout - Sweet.	Bronze- Josh Masters (Cream Stout)
013C:Stout - Imperial.	Gold- Jeremy Sambrooks (Rapid Fire Imperial Stout)
Bronze- Maltmans (Maltmans Russian Imperial Stout)
013D:Stout - Porter.	Gold- Mike Snow (Almost Out)
Silver- Jeff McGrath (Robust Porter)
Bronze- Maltmans (Maltmans Porter)
013E:Stout - Other, e.g. Oatmeal.	Silver- Mark Rivers (Black Knight)
Bronze- Red Robin Brewery (Oatmeal Stout)
0014:Reduced Alcohol Gold- Jeremy Sambrooks (Rapid Fire 70/-)
Bronze- The Batch Brewhouse (Golden Groper)
015A:Wheat Beer - Wheat (Ale or Lager, no phenolics, pale or dark, filtered or u	Silver- Maltmans (Maltmans Witbier)
015B:Wheat Beer - German Style Kristal.	Gold- Terry Weaver (Wisenheimer)
Bronze- South of the River Brewing Bunch (Weizen)
015C:Wheat Beer - German Style Hefeweizen.	Silver- Henry Wynne & Matt Stitt (The Handsome Hefe)
Bronze- Red Robin Brewery (Hefeweizen)
015F:Wheat Beer - Other.	Bronze- Red Robin Brewery (Raspberry Wheat Beer)
Bronze- Ben Lamers (The Darkness)
Bronze- Mark Rivers (White Knight)


----------



## neal32 (13/11/12)

This was my first year entering, do you get back a score sheet or just a result?


----------



## dent (13/11/12)

Yeah you do in the mail, eventually. Though the nature of the feedback can be rather terse on this one.


----------



## Bogan333 (13/11/12)

neal32 said:


> This was my first year entering, do you get back a score sheet or just a result?


How did you go neal32? It was my first time to, it was great fun to be a part of.
I will do it again next year plus enter the _Western Australian_ State _Amateur_ Brewers _Competition for the first time._


----------



## proudscum (13/11/12)

We got 3silver medals in the commercial section for 3 of the 4 beers entered.nearly gave the feral hop hog a run for there money.i brew in Geelong at the southern bay brew co...happy daze.


----------



## neal32 (13/11/12)

Got a silver under 12H for my beer 4B. Was a slightly bigger beer than Tasty McDoles Janets Brown. Same grist, different hops. Bittered with summit, then cascade late, flameout and dry hop. Water profile was RO + salts to make up "Ideal Pale Ale" off the water primer floating around on the internet. 2nd gen wlp001 slurry. I would be interested to read the judging notes if there are any because I thought it turned out pretty well.


----------



## Bogan333 (13/11/12)

Congratulations neal32 on your silver award well done. Yes I'm looking forward to the judging notes to
I need to sit down and read up on PH and salts as I have only been using spring water or rain water as is

My placing are
Bronze 012A:Ale - Australian Style Pale Ale 
Bronze 012E:Ale - Amber Ale


----------



## malt_shovel (14/11/12)

georgecopley said:


> Congratulations neal32 on your silver award well done. Yes I'm looking forward to the judging notes to
> I need to sit down and read up on PH and salts as I have only been using spring water or rain water as is
> 
> My placing are
> ...


Well done gents.
I have found the PRBS tasting / judging notes are.very basic so to set ypur expectations be prepared.
If you are after some BJCP style judging notes.come along to the west coast brewers meeting..we have numerous BJCP Judges plus a master level BJCP judge on secondment for a couple of years active in the club. So feel.free.to.come.down with your brews and meet like.mindd people
Cheers


----------



## thanme (16/11/12)

This was me 

Gold- Simon Innes (American Brown)

That's the only one of 3 that medal'd, but was very unexpected! Looking forward to getting the sheets back.

I never got anything back from the WASABC. I'm sure last time I entered we had the sheets e-mailed to us.


----------



## mika (16/11/12)

Will pass that info along to the WASABC organiser, sheets were completed for each beer, might have got lost in the system somewhere.


----------



## mika (16/11/12)

Reply back is that most were handed out at the awards night. If you didn't grab them then, they've been left with Brewmart for pickup.


----------



## thanme (16/11/12)

Thanks mika.

I don't get near there very often, but I'll see what I can sort out.


----------



## wrath (20/11/12)

Anyone else receive their sheets back yet?


----------



## dent (20/11/12)

Cpt Suds said:


> Anyone else receive their sheets back yet?




Got mine today. Seems like only one judge touched my beer.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (20/11/12)

mika said:


> If you didn't grab them then, they've been left with Brewmart for pickup.


Another ploy to grab your bucks <_< 
Next year leave them at my place  
Nev


----------



## thanme (21/11/12)

dent said:


> Got mine today. Seems like only one judge touched my beer.



Yeah I only got 1 sheet for each of my beers. One of them had hardly any notes either!


----------



## mika (26/11/12)

Have heard from several other people that the feedback for amateur entries was pretty average.
If you feel strongly enough about it, put a concise PM together and ping it on thru to me.
At the moment I'm the current amateur rep on the PRBS committee, so I will raise your concerns. From what I'm seeing they're trying to turn it into an event with some prestige or weight to it for the commercial guys, so not sure how far the amateur comments will go, but it's worth raising it with them at the very least.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/11/12)

mika said:


> Have heard from several other people that the feedback for amateur entries was pretty average.
> If you feel strongly enough about it, put a concise PM together and ping it on thru to me.
> At the moment I'm the current amateur rep on the PRBS committee, so I will raise your concerns. From what I'm seeing they're trying to turn it into an event with some prestige or weight to it for the commercial guys, so not sure how far the amateur comments will go, but it's worth raising it with them at the very least.


Yes the weighting is towards the commercial guys, the biggest problem I see is that the dates/months get changed every year and the PRBS makes no effort to put out flyers I could be handing to my customers.
The committee, correct me if I am wrong handling the amateur section appears to be soft? Get me on the committee I will fix it  "They" need to remember the Show is for the real people not to be hijacked as a commercial show case.
Yes I feel strongly this show is being directed away for the average brewer, take a look at this years numbers .
Nev


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (26/11/12)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Yes the weighting is towards the commercial guys, the biggest problem I see is that the dates/months get changed every year and the PRBS makes no effort to put out flyers I could be handing to my customers.
> The committee, correct me if I am wrong handling the amateur section appears to be soft? Get me on the committee I will fix it  "They" need to remember the Show is for the real people not to be hijacked as a commercial show case.
> Yes I feel strongly this show is being directed away for the average brewer, take a look at this years numbers .
> Nev



Firey stuff Nev. They should also have a hermit section - above the amateurs and just below the commercials  
BBB


----------



## bruce86 (26/11/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Firey stuff Nev. They should also have a hermit section - above the amateurs and just below the commercials
> BBB


 great good of use that herms did for you! you couldnt beat a simple biaber in a local country show h34r: . Since we all know the herms unit is infallible i guess it just leaves you hey gaz


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (26/11/12)

bruce86 said:


> great good of use that herms did for you! you couldnt beat a simple biaber in a local country show h34r: . Since we all know the herms unit is infallible i guess it just leaves you hey gaz


 :icon_offtopic: 
"Why are people so unkind" - Kamahl. 
Oh and get f%$ked
For the record - 1 first and 2 seconds and I beat Mr Brew's which was the whole point of the day.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## drew9242 (27/11/12)

It's deffiently aimed at the comercial breweries. By the time I put the effort in to enter a beer im not really in the mood to pay the entry fee.


----------



## drew9242 (27/11/12)

It's deffiently aimed at the comercial breweries. By the time I put the effort in to enter a beer im not really in the mood to pay the entry fee.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (27/11/12)

I dont have a problem with the commercial side as it keeps the show evolving but it appears not much effort is being put into keeping the amateur side up to speed.
It needs to be published along time before the event and not just to past entrants. How the hell are you going to find out it on if no one spreads the word ?
I think some posters in HBS with the rules and entry papers is the good start. I would certainly carry these and encourage customer to enter.
Nev


----------

